# Fluid Detox | Fluid Donsa | Fluid Nemesis Composite Coming Soon...



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Be the first on your local run to have one of Fluid Kayaks brand new designs for 2010!
Interested in Pre-Ordering a 
Fluid Detox , Fluid Donsa or Fluid Nemesis Composite
Click Below For Prices
Whitewater Kayaks Shop [Free Shipping On All Kayaks] 

We do offer layaway programs on our boats on pre-season orders and current in stock products.

Any questions email me at 
[email protected]
River Kayaks | Whitewater Kayaks | Paddle Gear | Kayak Helmets
Boats will be arriving in 5 weeks


----------



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Detox Videos

Detox Photos and More Detox Photos


Donsa Photo 1 
Donsa Photo 2
Donsa Photo 3


----------

